# Hag - Beer And A Bite



## MHB (23/12/10)

Beer and a Bite

To all Hunter Brewers out there, just a quick reminder that there will be some beers and a bite on at the shop from 1PM Xmas Eve.

Please think before you drink! If you are having more than one or two don't plan on driving. Should have a couple of very nice beers Keith and Shawn are both making a contribution, there's some Topaz SMASH compliments of Trent, several Kg's of prawns and some finger food to keep you going.

If I don't see you before merry Xmas and hope you all have a great new year.

Mark


----------



## MHB (24/12/10)

Bump


----------



## Weizguy (24/12/10)

As a responsible driver, I will not be visiting you this arvo, Mark, as the temptation would be too much.

Best wishes to all HAG's and HUB's who attend.

It's been a big year and long days are catching up with me, although I'm sure some will say I'm whipped... :lol: 

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------

